# Fat Tire cutom build



## slick (Aug 14, 2012)

This project has been undergoing for the last 2 years off and on. Pretty much off but here it is so far. The project started out as all swap meet items. The frame ended up being a 24" after i already paid for it and was a little worried, but for the price, i couldn't complain. I think it was an Electra or something. I liked it because it already looked like a chopped and sectioned schwinn canti. I wanted to build a bike that i could throw in the trunk of the car when i go to L.A. and bomb around the beach towns on it and not worry about fenders or OG paint on a prewar bike. Here's how i started...  


 

 
I decided to cop down the fork tube height a bit to make the aesthetics a bit more appealing and give the whole bike a smooshed look.  


Then i decided to fill in all the holes in the frame where the tubes are...


----------



## slick (Aug 14, 2012)

The ugly NON tank was the next issue so i decided to fill it...   

 

 

 
Here are some more shots of what i filled on the frame to smooth things out and strengthen it a bit in the process. I welded a nut on the inside first for the kickstand to bolt directly into the frame.


----------



## slick (Aug 14, 2012)

The bike has come along nicely and progressed into what you see here. Lobsterboyx had a nice 3" wide rear fender which i decided to chop up to fit into the frame and give the bike a bobber motorcycle look to it. I was also heavily inspired by Cole Foster to build a bicycle similar to how his motorcycles look. Here is one of Coles bikes i love so you can see the resemblance.  

 
There is still a lot to be done on this build. I'm going to weld on the rear fender and mold it to the frame. Tires are 24"x 3.0 thick bricks that are crammed in there pretty good. I had to notch and box the frame a bit to get them to clear. Luckily the rims are very true also. The bike rides pretty nice considering the height isn't much taller then my son's 20" schwinn. The handlebars are one off custom made from stainless tubing. I'm about to blow this whole bike back apart and finish the welding and get it ready for paint in the next few weeks. My goal is to have it ready for Tour De Fat in San Francisco September 22nd. We'll see. Oh and the taillight is a french generator light that i'm converting over to an LED battery unit. Hope you guys like it so far?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2012)

Great work!!!!


----------



## Wcben (Aug 14, 2012)

I think it's very cool....love the Fat Bikes!


----------



## Sorcerer (Aug 30, 2012)

*To nice*

Gona be way to nice to throw in a trunk, now in the back of a 58 Nomad maybe,
Very cool.
Sorcerer


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 1, 2012)

Very cool!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Very nice and cool bike!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## ddcover (Sep 5, 2012)

Very Cool !


----------



## axsepul (Jan 18, 2013)

nice work.  looking good


----------



## backccopy (Jan 21, 2013)

i think so,Very nice and cool bike! Keep up the good work!thanks for your sharing


----------



## PeterScherer (Jan 21, 2013)

This thing is sick! I need to build some more custom bikes! Great job!!!
~Peter


----------

